# Distressed Table



## Shadowfax (13 Jun 2004)

Here's one for you guys with finishing knowledge.
I have just acquired an old side table that, although in pretty good condition, can only be described as slightly distressed as far as the finish is concerned. I think the wood is oak and the original finish is a dark stain or french polish. It is looking a bit tired but at the edges where there has been some rubbing over the years the original honey colour is showing through. It does look rather nice, actually. Just a little battered by the years.
The table is too good to spoil by sanding down a lot and probably ruining the age effect but I feel that it could do with some sympathetic renovation. It is the same colour all over - the sun has not got to it, but the grain is almost hidden by the dark colouring. As it has got turned legs with a double twist I reckon it would be really hard anyway to sand down the insides of those spirals.
I guess what I would like to know, if there are any restoration geniuses out there, is what recommendations you have for giving this excellent piece of furniture a new lease of life.
Or in other words......help!!

SF


----------



## johnjin (13 Jun 2004)

Hi Shadowfax

ROFL
Sorry can't help but I did love your last line.

Best of Luck

John


----------



## Shadowfax (13 Jun 2004)

Hi John
I think I might be needing luck as well as a sense of humour with this!
By the way, does it seem a bit quiet here to you?
I thought there would be all sorts of tricks and dodges being suggested by now!!
Come on guys, this is rivetting!

SF

PS Would another beer help, do you think?


----------



## johnjin (13 Jun 2004)

Hi Shadowfax

Well there seems to be enough people reading the forum, but I think they are all enthralled with disputes and such like at the moment. :roll: Come back tomorrow and things will have returned to normal and with a bit of luck answers will come pouring in.  

All the best

John


----------



## DaveL (13 Jun 2004)

Shadowfax":scd9i0m4 said:


> Come on guys, this is rivetting!



don't we are using the same dictionary :wink:


----------



## Shadowfax (13 Jun 2004)

Dave, the trouble with dictionaries is that you need some clue how to spell or you can't use them!

John, tomorrow is going to bring an avalanche of replies so on the strength of that thought I will have that beer, anyway!

Cheers 

SF


----------



## Shadowfax (14 Jun 2004)

Nobody got any ideas, then?

SF


----------



## Aragorn (14 Jun 2004)

Well OK then SF, as a fellow LOTRs!
How about giving it a really good clean including wax and dirt/grit removers, and then reapplying a good wax finish? This should keep the aged and rugged look but allow some of the grain to show through.
Otherwise, what I would do, is rub it down to remove the stain, but keep the patina and re-stain and french polish - but then that's just me :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Jun 2004)

try some of these. jaco  
(with thanks to Dog)


http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/dc_furniture_o ... 69,00.html 

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/B ... _wood.html 
http://www.woodzone.com/articles/wood_bleach.htm 
http://www.handymanusa.com/articles/fur ... tml#Bleach (Beware 'floating' pop ups) 
http://antiquerestorers.com/Articles/SAL/Bleach.htm (General help on staining techniques)


----------



## Shadowfax (15 Jun 2004)

Thanks Aragorn and Jaco. I will have a good look at this now. There seems to be a fine balance between making the thing look nice and detracting from any value it might have. I certainly don't want to spoil it by being too agressive.
LOTR and East Sussex - what a combination!

Cheers for now.

SF


----------



## Aragorn (15 Jun 2004)

Shadowfax":2aoe7lil said:


> LOTR and East Sussex - what a combination!


LOTR, East Sussex *and *woodwork - what are the odds?
Your not an acupuncturist too by any chance? :wink:


----------



## Shadowfax (15 Jun 2004)

Aragorn
No, the thing I know most about is fire. Not quite the same as acupuncture is it?
Very little to do with woodwork either, come to think of it!
We obviously have the same fixation with Tolkien, though.

Cheers

SF


----------



## Adam (15 Jun 2004)

Shadowfax":1fx7fos3 said:


> Aragorn
> 
> We obviously have the same fixation with Tolkien, though.
> Cheers SF



Me too! Perhaps I need to change to Mr Butterbur. Always partial to a jar myself......

Adam


----------



## Gary H (15 Jun 2004)

> No, the thing I know most about is fire. Not quite the same as acupuncture is it?
> *Very little to do with woodwork either, come to think of it*!



Oh, I dunno. Wood burns pretty well, or so I'm told  

Gary
(in silly mood today :roll: )


----------



## Midnight (15 Jun 2004)

Shadowfax.. a dealer would threaten castration if you messed with the patina.. personally I'd rather let the grain speak for itself but who am I to judge...

I've a similar table... no idea what the wood is, the stain / wax / muck build up on it is damn near black... 
Personally, I'd try to experement on a patch that isn't seen, take some cotton wool and acitone (for gods sake NOT the wife's nail varnish remover) and gently rub a small patch to see what happens. Acitone should only loosen the topmost layer.. shouldn't penetrate too deeply with a quick trial just in case it wants to go pear shaped.


----------



## Shadowfax (15 Jun 2004)

Gary H - You've been experimenting again, haven't you?

Adam - Nothing wrong with a jar but are you sure you want to be a landlord?

Midnight _ Thanks for that suggestion. I was already thinking I might try a small patch under the top or somewhere out of sight. I would like to hang on to me bits, after all!

Thank you all for your help.

SF


----------

